# white alcantara seats



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Hi

I'm looking at a TTS which has black leather seats with a white alcantara middle part. My question is will this stain easily i.e. wet jeans etc. Also how easy is it to clean?

I would appreciate any responses as i have to make up my mind very quickly concerning this car.

Thanks everyone


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I would say that alcantara would stain just as easily as any other fabric, but I have no experience of it. If your jeans are dark and transfer colour to other materials easily, I'd be very careful with the white alcantara. I have some dark jeans for instance that despite washes and not being wet, still coloured the backs of some soft leather shoes just from rubbing on them.

Hopefully someone can give you a definitive answer, but I guess you could always keep a small towel or cloth in the car to put on the squab just in case if you happen to wear anything with strong/new colours


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes they will get dirty quickly, and you will get dye transfer, your best bet is to get a decent Alcantara Cleaner & protector.

Alcantara is a funny material, being man-made you would of thought it east to keep..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As above you can try and protect it and I would say regular cleaning would be the best idea rather than letting it build up.

They will look great clean, but it may be hard to keep them that way!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

dress 70s and wear white jeans, problem solved.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

try not wetting your jeans.... lol


----------

